# Need advice tonight - do I activate Philips DSR704 or DirecTV R10



## NBAHoopsFan (May 18, 2008)

I might want to upgrade and or mod in the future but not sure.... R10 is double the hours of the DSR704 but I think the DSR704 is more upgrade/mod friendly. I am new to this though so would like some advice, plus I already have both and just rec'd my new access card and need activate one ASAP!!


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

The R10 requires a reprogrammed PROM (which is soldered in) if you are going to "hack" it. I don't recommend that model if you might ever do that. It's easy enough to replace the disk in the 704 with a larger one.


----------



## NBAHoopsFan (May 18, 2008)

stevel said:


> The R10 requires a reprogrammed PROM (which is soldered in) if you are going to "hack" it. I don't recommend that model if you might ever do that. It's easy enough to replace the disk in the 704 with a larger one.


Thanks, I thought that would be the answer but I figure that I might be missing something. I did search on here but I only found posts about each but nothing that helped me to match these up head to head. Is the only advantage of the already R10 the bigger record time?


----------



## classicsat (Feb 18, 2004)

Stock, yes, capacity is the only benefit compared to most older models. But as said, it is almost trivial to upgrade drives.


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

A few free options: You could pull the R10 drive out and install a 6.2 image on it to run in the DSR704. Or pull it and add it to the DSR704 as a second drive.


----------

